# womens k2 luna



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any reviews or experience with this board? It would be for an intermediate rider about 130lbs 5' 3" shes looking to get into a little terrain park this year but mainly just freestyle


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Luna is a good first board that a rider wouldn't outgrow very quickly. If it's not a first board or if it ins't for the occasional rider, there may be better options out there, depending on your price range.

The Luna was discontinued a few years ago - K2 now has the Lunatique instead (similar board, but rockered).


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

What other boards would you suggest? Im looking for a quality board in a previous or used model. Im shooting for both a board and bindings for under $200. That's why ill be getting an older model and possibly used but I still want to get her a decent board


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> The Luna is a good first board that a rider wouldn't outgrow very quickly. If it's not a first board or if it ins't for the occasional rider, there may be better options out there, depending on your price range.
> 
> The Luna was discontinued a few years ago - K2 now has the Lunatique instead (similar board, but rockered).


What do you think about the burton superfly II


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

johnnymac said:


> What other boards would you suggest? Im looking for a quality board in a previous or used model. Im shooting for both a board and bindings for under $200. That's why ill be getting an older model and possibly used but I still want to get her a decent board


Oh gosh. $200 for a board and bindings is not much at all. If you can get a Luna in good condition within that price range, then go for it.

Don't know much about Burton technology, to be honest. I've never ridden a Burton. Superfly II isn't a board, it's a type of core.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I may just get her bindings what is a solid pair I can get for 100 dollars or so? Again id probably get a last years model just so I can get a more quality brand


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

It seems to be easier to get good bindings on sale. What size does she wear? There are always size small bindings on sale.

These are a steal and an excellent quality for a rider of any level: Burton Lexa Snowboard Bindings - Women's - 2010/2011 - Free Shipping at REI.com

REI often has good deals, so check out the website. I have bought two pairs of good bindings from them, one for $25 and one for $35, near the end of the season.

Trusnow.com also has some great deals right now. Several models for under or just around $100. Look for the Lexa or for Ride models: Vxn or Vxh


----------

